# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N15. Հեքիաթ հեքիաթ պապս է

## ivy

Դե ասեք. նա ոչ մի գրառում բաց չի թողել ։))

Դիմակը կբացենք հունիսի 9֊ին ։)


*Հեքիաթ հեքիաթ պապս է*
      Ժամանակով մեծն իմաստուն Օմֆալոսը լքում է մահկանացուներին, առանձնանում քաղաքակիրթ եվրոպաներում։ Անցնում են տարիներ, մարդիկ մահանում են՝ սրտանոթային հիվանդություններից, քաղցկեղից, ու ամենաահավորը՝  իմպոտենցիայից, վերջը մնում են մի քանի հոգի՝ Լղարը, Ցմփորը, Փերին ու Սուսիկ - Փուսիկը։ Սրանք էլ Նեկրոնոմիկոնից իմանում են Օմֆալոսի գոյության մասին, վեր են կենում ճամփա ընկնում դեպի անմահության գաղտնիքը։
- Ասում են, որ Օմֆալոսը վարսակի փաթիլ ուտող ու կալորիա հաշվող ա եղել, - ասում է Լղարը։
- Այ ատամ մաքրելու փայտիկ, ավելի լավ ա գնայիր մի քիչ մկանային մասսա հավաքեիր, ավելորդ դուրս տալու փոխարեն, - ասում է չքնաղագույն արարածը՝ Փերին, որ Մոնիկա Բելուչիի մարմինը ունի։
- Ապեր, բայց վստահ եք, որ իրա մոտ գնալ ա պետք։ Ես լսել եմ, որ փաթիլ ուտողները գոմիկ են, - ասում է Ցմփորը, մի կողմից ծխելով, մյուս կողմից օղի խմելով ու չալաղաջ ուտելով, ուտելը որն ա, լափելով։
 - Հանգստացե՛ք, - ասում է Սուսիկ - Փուսիկը, - կհասնենք տեղ, կիմանանաք ինչն ինչոց ա։
  Սենց անկապ զրուցելով տեղ են հասնում։ Քարանձավի խորքից կուրացնող լույսով սփռված կամաց ընդառաջ է դուրս գալիս Նա։
 - Հո – հո - հո, թշվառներ, ես այդպես էլ գիտեի, որ վաղ թե ուշ կգաք կչոքեք դիմացս։ Ես, Ես, Ես, Ինձ․․․ - ասես լողանում է սեփական կարևորության զգացումի մեջ, Կանյե Վեստ-Աստված դիապազոնում, - Ես արդեն հարյուր տարուց ավել է միայն վարսակի փաթիլ եմ ուտում։
 - Փս, ասում էի չէ, - Ցմփորին բզում է Լղարը։ 
 - Շշշշշ՜, - սաստում է Սուսիկ – Փուսիկը։
 - Որ չեմ հիշում Հայաստանում բոլորը չալաղաջ էին ուտում, - ոսկորը կպնում է Ցմփորի կոկորդին, - ստոպ, բայց իրոքից չեմ հիշում, որ սաղ չալաղաջ ուտելուց լինեն, բայց դա կարևոր չի, կարևորը, որ ես այլևս այնտեղ չեմ ապրում։
 - Նոր տարուց նոր տարի ուտում էին երևի, - կմկմալով ասում է Լղարը։
 - Կձևացնենք, թե քո կարծիքն էլ նշանակություն ունի,  - ճշմարիտ լույսով շողացնում է աչքերը Օմֆալոսը, - Չգիտես ինչու փաթիլ ուտողների մասին կարծրատիպ կար, այ դա հիշում եմ։
 - Բա չալաղաջ ուտողների մասին էլ չի՞ կարծրատիպ, - հարցնում է Փերին։
 - Այստեղ ես եմ որոշում ինչը որից հետո է։ Ձեզ թվում է թե հասարակական վայրերում ծխել արգելելը, ծխախոտի գինը թանկացնելը ու իմ ամենասիրած կպչուն անտիպրոպագանդան հերի՞ք են։ Ոչ, դուք սխալվում եք, հարկավոր է մարդկային հատկանիշներից զրկել ծխողներին, արգելել բժշկական գործունեություն ծավալել, քանզի մարդ, ով չի մտածում իր առողջության մասին, ուրիշինի վրա հաստատ թքած կունենա, չնայած բացառված չի, որ չծխողը թքած ունենա, բայց գոնե մատներից ծխի հոտ չի գա։
 - Ինձ թվում ա, ես վատ երազ եմ տեսնում, - ասում է Սուսիկ – Փուսիկը, - մի երկու շաբաթ ծանր թմրանյութերի տակ մնացածի զառանցանք, գուցե։
 - Ես բոլոր հասանելի աղբյուրներում գրում եմ` ինչ եմ ուտում, ինչ եմ հագնում, ուր եմ գնում։ Բայց չեմ հասկանում, երբ դա ուրիշներն են անում ֆեյսբուքում, նյարդայնանում եմ։ Իմ անձնական կյանքը հանրային սեփականություն սարքելու իրավունք մենակ ես ունեմ, մենակ ես, ես, ես։ Օրինակ հիշում եմ, երբ լկտի մարշուտկայի շոֆեռը իր չիբուխով խափանեց էժանագին օծանելիք վայելելս։ Զզվելի էր ուղղակի, ես շատ զգայուն եմ հոտերի հանդեպ։ Իսկ այժմ բռնեք միմյանց ձեռքերը և շրջան կազմեք, ամեն մեկը թող պատմի իր պատմությունը։ Սիրունիկ դու առաջինն ես։
 - Ես ֆոբիա ունեմ, քրտնած մարդկանցից։ Նկատել եք` ինչ լպրծուն փայլով ա պատված բոլոր ջիմ անողների դեմքերն ու մարմինները։ Ես մանկական տրավմա ունեմ քրտնքից, երբ որ մերոնք դաշտից հոգնած գալիս էին ու սկսում ինձ պաչել իրենց հոտավետ մարմինները մոտեցնելով, ֆոուուուու։ Ես փակվում էի սենյակում ու գոռում էի, որ պետք չի։ Հարյուր անգամ լողանում էի, որ հոտ չգա վրայիցս։ Բայց իրենք գոնե պիտանի գործից էին քրտնում։ Հիմա երբ մտնում եմ ջիմ ու տեսնում բոլոր այդ անիմաստ թռչկոտող մարմինները, ուզում եմ սաղին տամ սատկացնեմ։ Առաջարկում եմ ջիմ գնալը 100000 դրամ սարքել։
 - Աղջիկ ջան, դու հո խելքդ հացի հետ չես կերել, դուրդ չի գալիս` մի գնա ջիմ, կամ էլ քրտնող մարդկանց հետ մի շփվի։
 - Ես տենց էլ անում եմ, ջիմ գնացողները ինձ հետ շանս չունեն։
 - Բա էլ ի՞նչ կա։
 - Բա իմ իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները, կարող ա էդ օրը իմ մոտ ջիմում զբոսնելու տրամադրություն ա։
- Իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները կարևոր են միայն մոդայիկ թեմաների կոնտեքստում, ասենք ֆեմինիզմ, հոմոսեքսուալիզմ, իսկ քո ասածը մառազմիզմ է։ Դու ավելի լավ է բարակ ձեռուոտքով ու ութամսականի փորով տղեքի վրա ծիծաղես։
- էդ հեչ, ռեգուլյառնի անում եմ։ Բայց ծխողների դեմ պրոպագանդան էլ չի՞ մառազմիզմ։
-Չէ, դա էլ է մոդայիկ։ Դու ծխելով քեզ վնաս ես տալիս։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ինքդ քեզ վնաս տալու կարելի-չի կարելի լինելուն, ինչպես նշեցիր, դու ապրում ես պետության մեջ, և պետությունը քո հանդեպ պատասխանատվություն ունի։ Օրինակ, էդ պատասխանատվության հիմքով նա անտարբեր չի մնա, եթե, օրինակ, տեսնի քեզ կամուրջից նետվելիս․ անպայման կկանխի։ 
- Աստված իմ, էս ինչ տրամաչափի լոլո ա, - գոռում է Սուսիկ – Փուսիկը, գրպանից հանում է մագնումը, պահում Օմֆալոսի վրա։
 - Իյը, հլը մի րոպե: Ես եմ և՛ ճանապարհը, և՛ ճշմարտությունը, և՛ կյանքը։ Դու չես համաձակվի, ողորմելի՜։
 - Դու արժանի չես, - ասում է Սուսիկ -Փուսիկը, մագնումի փողը դնում է կրծքին ու կրակում։
 - Փուսիկ, ո՛չ, ի՞նչ արեցիր, - Փերին վազում գրկում է գետնին ընկածի գլուխը։
 Փուսիկը ժպտում է․
 - Եթե ես երեխա ունենայի, ու նա ինձ մի օր հարցներ, թե ինչի՞ համար են մարդիկ աշխարհում, ես կունենայի պատասխան, - ծանր ներշնչում է, - մարդիկ մնացած մարդկանց ապրել սովորեցնելու համար են, - ու շունչը փչում է։

 Երկնքից ընկնում է երեք խնձոր, մեկը պատմողին, մեկը կարդացողին, մեկն էլ Կոջիմա սանին, որովհետև առանց իրա անհետաքրքրիր կլիներ ապրել։

                                                                                                  Is it just me, or is it just us

                                                                                                  Feeling lost in this world?

                                                                                                  The best is yet to come

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2017), Gayl (06.06.2017), Glück (06.06.2017), Sambitbaba (06.06.2017), Sky (06.06.2017), Աթեիստ (06.06.2017), Արէա (06.06.2017), Գաղթական (06.06.2017), Մուշու (08.06.2017), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Խուճուճ էր, բան չհասկացա, ինչպես նաև թե ով ում բարեկամն էր։
Կարծում եմ Ծլնգը կլինի․ ինքը, կարծես, սովորություն ունի, երբ կրքերը շիկանում են, մի հատ սարկաստիկ ամփոփագիր նետելու։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.06.2017), Շինարար (07.06.2017), Ուլուանա (06.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եթե ես երեխա ունենայի, ու նա ինձ մի օր հարցներ, թե ինչի՞ համար են մարդիկ աշխարհում, ես կունենայի պատասխան, մարդիկ մնացած մարդկանց ապրել սովորեցնելու համար են,


Էստեղ կարելի էր մեջբերել One_Way_Ticket-ի մեկնաբանությունը, թե՝ եթե քեզ նյարդայնացնում է մարդկանց՝ ուրիշներին ապրել սովորեցնելը, ուրեմն դու էլ այդպիսին ես, որ կաս։ Իմպերատիվ։

----------


## Gayl

> - Ես բոլոր հասանելի աղբյուրներում գրում եմ` ինչ եմ ուտում, ինչ եմ հագնում, ուր եմ գնում։ Բայց չեմ հասկանում, երբ դա ուրիշներն են անում ֆեյսբուքում, նյարդայնանում եմ։ Իմ անձնական կյանքը հանրային սեփականություն սարքելու իրավունք մենակ ես ունեմ, մենակ ես, ես, ես։


Բոմբ։ Հենց էս նույն բանը պիտի գրեի, բայց փոշմանեցի։ Ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ ես եմ նկատել, որ մարդիկ անձնական օրագիր են պահում, որտեղ գրում են շաբաթվա որ օրը ինչ գույնի տռուսիկ են հագնում, որ չեն ալարում ու օրը 3 անգամ պատմում են ուր են գնացել ու խի են գնացել։
Պատմության հետ կապված ինչ կարելի ա ասել?։ճճ մեկ անգամ արժի կարդալ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հեղինակ, ո՞ւր ա լիֆտում ծխողը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.06.2017), Ուլուանա (06.06.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ափսոս, գիտեմ հեղինակին, թե չէ միանգամից կգուշակեի ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խուճուճ էր, բան չհասկացա, ինչպես նաև թե ով ում բարեկամն էր։
> Կարծում եմ Ծլնգը կլինի․ ինքը, կարծես, սովորություն ունի, երբ կրքերը շիկանում են, մի հատ սարկաստիկ ամփոփագիր նետելու։


Իմ մտքով էլ Ծլնգն անցավ ։))
Հիմա պիտի էս գործը գրական քննարկման ենթարկե՞նք։ Ստեղ գրականություն չկա, վերջին օրերի ամփոփումն ա զուտ։

----------

LisBeth (09.06.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ամփոփում չի ախր, ընտիր գրական սատիրա ա ։)

Մի Ծլնգ հայտնվեց Ակումբում,  ձեր հազար տարվա գրողներին ուրացաք, թո՜ւ։
Հլը բացեք Ծլնգի ստեղծագործությունները  նայեք (չշփոթել գրառումների հետ) ու տեսեք, թե ինչ հեզիկ֊մեզիկ սենտիմենտներով ա գրում, հետո սա կարդացեք։ Ու հիշեք հինավուրցներին, ես ձեր մոռացկոտ ինչն եմ ասել ։))

Բայց լավ, որ ասում եք` Ծլնգն ա, կարող ա և Ծլնգն ա, հո ես հիմա ճիշտը չեմ մատնելու ։)
Կամ էլ ես ինչ իմանամ` ճիշտը որն ա։ Ակումբը լի ա առեղծվածներով ու գաղտնիքներով  ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամփոփում չի ախր, ընտիր գրական սատիրա ա ։)
> 
> Մի Ծլնգ հայտնվեց Ակումբում,  ձեր հազար տարվա գրողներին ուրացաք, թո՜ւ։
> Հլը բացեք Ծլնգի ստեղծագործությունները  նայեք (չշփոթել գրառումների հետ) ու տեսեք, թե ինչ հեզիկ֊մեզիկ սենտիմենտներով ա գրում, հետո սա կարդացեք։ Ու հիշեք հինավուրցներին, ես ձեր մոռացկոտ ինչն եմ ասել ։))
> 
> Բայց լավ, որ ասում եք` Ծլնգն ա, կարող ա և Ծլնգն ա, հո ես հիմա ճիշտը չեմ մատնելու ։)
> Կամ էլ ես ինչ իմանամ` ճիշտը որն ա։ Ակումբը լի ա առեղծվածներով ու գաղտնիքներով  ։)


Նարատիվ չկա, կերպար չկա, ասելիք չկա։ Սրա ի՞նչն ա ընտիր։ Բռնել, ամեն մեկի գրած մի տողի վրա կայֆավատ ա էղել։ Սկի երկխոսություններն իրար չեն բռնում։ Կապ չունեմ՝ ով ինչ ասեց։ Էնքան որ բերած, լցրած ա։
Համ էլ մի խառնի սաղ, Ծլնգն ա  :Tongue:

----------

boooooooom (06.06.2017), Բարեկամ (07.06.2017), Շինարար (07.06.2017), Ուլուանա (06.06.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Համ էլ մի խառնի սաղ, Ծլնգն ա


Հանձնվում եմ  :Black Eye:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շատ հավես գործ էր... Կարդացի մեծ հաճույքով, և անպայման էլի եմ կարդալու...

Բյուր ջան, հենց կայֆն էլ էտ էր, որ "Նարատիվ չկա, կերպար չկա, ասելիք չկա։  Բռնել, ամեն մեկի գրած մի տողի վրա կայֆավատ ա էղել։ Սկի երկխոսություններն իրար չեն բռնում։ Կապ չունեմ՝ ով ինչ ասեց։ Էնքան որ բերած, լցրած ա։" Շատ հավես ա բերած-լցրած ախր... Դրա համար տաղանդ է պետք ունենալ: 
Նույնիսկ մի տեսակ չհերիքեց ինձ համար՝ քիչ էր... Կուզեի, որ Լղարը, Ցմփորն ու Փերին էլ իրենց ասածներն ասեին ու պրծնեին: Ու մնար... Ումֆալոսը, որն էլ կամ կար կամ չկար...
Շատ լավ էր...

Կարդալիս անընդհատ Գալին էի հիշում ու կարոտում:

Բայց "Նեկրոնոմիկոն"-բան... ավելի շատ Ռայական կամ Մարիշական տրամադրություններ են, նրանք էլ կորել են, չեն երևում...

Վերջը ես էլ որոշեցի, որ երևի թե Ծլնգի գործը լինի...


Ով էլ լինի՝ շատ շնորհակալություն, ու թող շարունակի...


...Հ:Գ: Հայկօ՞ն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե Ռիփը ճիշտ ա ասում հինավուրց գրող ու հին ակումբցու պահով, ուրեմն պիտի Լիզբեթը լինի՝ մյուս Ծլնգը:
:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եթե Ռիփը ճիշտ ա ասում հինավուրց գրող ու հին ակումբցու պահով, ուրեմն պիտի Լիզբեթը լինի՝ մյուս Ծլնգը:
> :


Լիզբեթը նույն ինքը Ծլնգն ա՞՞՞  :Shok:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե ասեք. նա ոչ մի գրառում բաց չի թողել ։))


Չէ, ես իմ միտքը փոխեցի․ Ծլնգը չի։
Ինչ-որ մեկն ա, որը չի երևում, բայց ամեն ինչ կարդում էր էս ամբողջ ընթացքում։
Բայց թե ով ա, չեմ կարող գուշակել, հազիվ երևացողներին եմ մի քիչ ճանաչում։

Հ․Գ․ Կարող ա Իմփրեշնն ա, ի դեպ։ Ամեն դեպքում, գրողն ամենայն հավանականությամբ չթարգած ծխող ա   :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ես իմ միտքը փոխեցի․ Ծլնգը չի։
> Ինչ-որ մեկն ա, որը չի երևում, բայց ամեն ինչ կարդում էր էս ամբողջ ընթացքում։
> Բայց թե ով ա, չեմ կարող գուշակել, հազիվ երևացողներին եմ մի քիչ ճանաչում։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Կարող ա Իմփրեշնն ա, ի դեպ։ Ամեն դեպքում, գրողն ամենայն հավանականությամբ չթարգած ծխող ա


Լիզբեթը  :Jpit: 
Ինքն ու Ծլնգը նույն մարդը չեն, բայց միասին գրում-մրում են։

----------


## Chuk

Հայկօ՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայկօ՞


Չեմ կարծում ինքը լինի։ Հայկօյի համար շատ փնթի ա գրված։

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Կարա շեղող մանևր լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կարա շեղող մանևր լինի


Հայկօյի գրչի թե՛ սրության, թե՛ մաքրության համար սա թույլ էր։ Չնայած որ կարծեմ Հայկօն էլ ա չէ՞ դեռևս չթարգած ծխող   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայկօյի գրչի թե՛ սրության, թե՛ մաքրության համար սա թույլ էր։ Չնայած որ կարծեմ Հայկօն էլ ա չէ՞ դեռևս չթարգած ծխող


Հա, բայց ինքն էն բանակից ա, որը կողմ ա ծխելու արգելքին: Էս գործի հեղինակը ոնց որ էնպիսի մեկը լինի, որ չուզենա ծխելն արգելվի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա, բայց ինքն էն բանակից ա, որը կողմ ա ծխելու արգելքին: Էս գործի հեղինակը ոնց որ էնպիսի մեկը լինի, որ չուզենա ծխելն արգելվի:


Կո՞ղմ ա։ Դե, սենց թե նենց - իր ձեռագիրն էլ չէր։

----------


## ivy

Ստեղծագործության մասին էլ բան չկա՞ ասելու. գիշերը կբացվի դիմակը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բացվու՞մ ա դիմակը, թե՞ գնամ քնելու

----------


## ivy

> Բացվու՞մ ա դիմակը, թե՞ գնամ քնելու


Լիզբեթն էր ։)

----------

LisBeth (09.06.2017), Գաղթական (09.06.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Ամբողջ գիշեր չեմ քնել, որ անունս հայտարարեն գամ ասեմ՝ տադա։ 

Աթեիստ, ծխող պերսոնաժ կար, ու եթե լիֆտ լիներ, ինքը լիֆտում էլ կծխեր, կամ պադեզդում, կամ նորածնի բարուրի վրա, տենց են էլի բոլոր ծխողները։

Բարեկամ, եթե տվյալ ստեղծագործությունը քեզ ինչ որ բան ա սովորացրել, էէէ, ինչ ասեմ, շնորհավորում եմ, երևի։ 
   Ոբշեմ տը բոլոր հեքիաթները չեն, որ բարոյախրատական կորիզ ունեն, էս մեկը օրինակ զուտ փաստագրական ա։ Մյուս կողմից ծաղրում ա ծայրահեղականությունները։ Ինչ խոսք շատերը ծաղրը, որպես դաստիարակչական մեթոդ են ընկալում, ինչը նույնպես ներառվել էր պատմվածքում։ Բայց ինչ որ մեկին սովորացնելու միտում չի եղել։ 

Բյուր, շնորհակալություն երաժշտական ապահովման համար։ Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էս չկա, էն չկա, եսիմ, էս տիպի քննադատությունները ոչինչ չեն ասում, ամեն մեկը պետք ա գտնի իր քննադատին, որ կասի կոնկրետ ինչն ա պետք փոխել, ու ստեղծագործությունը կսարքի իրենը  :Smile:  

 Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար։ Այվի  :Kiss:

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2017), ivy (09.06.2017), Sambitbaba (09.06.2017), Աթեիստ (09.06.2017), Յոհաննես (10.06.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Հա, ի դեպ, ես դեմ չեմ հասարակական վայրերում ծխելը արգելելուն։ Դեմ եմ, երբ հասարակության շահերից դուրս են գալիս ու մտնում են մարդու անձնական տարածք, ու էդ ամենը էնպիսի հանդիսավոր տոնով են անում, իբր ուրիշի առոջության մասին են մտածում բան ման, ինչպես պետությունն է անձնվեր մտածում այդ մասին, բայց իրենց ժամանակի 99,9 տոկոսը ուրիշի գոյության մասին չեն էլ հիշում։ Սկսում ա թվալ թե հրեշտակի թևեր են աճում մարդկանց թիկունքում, իսկ ես հրեշտակներից լուրջ վախենում եմ։

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2017), Գաղթական (09.06.2017), Մուշու (09.06.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էս տողով ամեն ինչ ասված ա.



> - Եթե ես երեխա ունենայի, ու նա ինձ մի օր հարցներ, թե ինչի՞ համար են մարդիկ աշխարհում, ես կունենայի պատասխան, - ծանր ներշնչում է, - *մարդիկ մնացած մարդկանց ապրել սովորեցնելու համար են*, - ու շունչը փչում է։

----------

LisBeth (09.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, շնորհակալություն երաժշտական ապահովման համար։ Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էս չկա, էն չկա, եսիմ, էս տիպի քննադատությունները ոչինչ չեն ասում, ամեն մեկը պետք ա գտնի իր քննադատին, որ կասի կոնկրետ ինչն ա պետք փոխել, ու ստեղծագործությունը կսարքի իրենը


Ընդհանրապես, համաձայն եմ, որ ամեն մարդ պիտի իրա քննադատին գտնի, ու ամեն մի քննադատություն չի, որ հեղինակի համար ընդունելի ա կամ չէ։ Բայց դա վերաբերում ա էն գործերին, որոնք գրվել են որպես գրական գործ, ոչ թե սրան-նրան կպնելու համար սարքած բառակույտ են։

----------

Բարեկամ (09.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ամբողջ գիշեր չեմ քնել, որ անունս հայտարարեն գամ ասեմ՝ տադա։ 
> 
> Աթեիստ, ծխող պերսոնաժ կար, ու եթե լիֆտ լիներ, ինքը լիֆտում էլ կծխեր, կամ պադեզդում, կամ նորածնի բարուրի վրա, տենց են էլի բոլոր ծխողները։
> 
> Բարեկամ, եթե տվյալ ստեղծագործությունը քեզ ինչ որ բան ա սովորացրել, էէէ, ինչ ասեմ, շնորհավորում եմ, երևի։ 
>    Ոբշեմ տը բոլոր հեքիաթները չեն, որ բարոյախրատական կորիզ ունեն, էս մեկը օրինակ զուտ փաստագրական ա։ Մյուս կողմից ծաղրում ա ծայրահեղականությունները։ Ինչ խոսք շատերը ծաղրը, որպես դաստիարակչական մեթոդ են ընկալում, ինչը նույնպես ներառվել էր պատմվածքում։ Բայց ինչ որ մեկին սովորացնելու միտում չի եղել։ 
> 
> Բյուր, շնորհակալություն երաժշտական ապահովման համար։ Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էս չկա, էն չկա, եսիմ, էս տիպի քննադատությունները ոչինչ չեն ասում, ամեն մեկը պետք ա գտնի իր քննադատին, որ կասի կոնկրետ ինչն ա պետք փոխել, ու ստեղծագործությունը կսարքի իրենը  
> 
>  Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար։ Այվի


էս պատմվածքը ինձ ոչինչ չսովորեցրեց բացի ծխախոտի ծուխի բարձունքից հեգնող «ինձ մի սովորացրեք թե ոնց ապրեմ» նոտայից, որը պատմվածքի միակ իմաստն էր, ըստ իս։

ի դեպ, սարկազմը ստացված էր՝ գրական տեսանկյունից։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.06.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ընդհանրապես, համաձայն եմ, որ ամեն մարդ պիտի իրա քննադատին գտնի, ու ամեն մի քննադատություն չի, որ հեղինակի համար ընդունելի ա կամ չէ։ Բայց դա վերաբերում ա էն գործերին, որոնք գրվել են որպես գրական գործ, ոչ թե սրան-նրան կպնելու համար սարքած բառակույտ են։


Բյուր ինչպես սիրում է ասել Աթեիստը,  ես սրա նրա հետ գործ չունեմ, ոչինչ չեմ անձնականացրել: Ստեղծագործության մեջ տեղ են գտել զուտ այդ մարդկանց կարծիքները ինչ որ հարցերի շուրջ,  շատերը նույնիսկ չափազանցնելու կարիք չեն ունեցել, աբսուրդի հասցնելու համար: Եթե ակումբում ինչ որ մեկը մտածում է թե իր կարծիքն անվերապահ ա, ու ոչ ոք այն քննադատելու իրավունք չունի, ապա իրեն մաղթում եմ բարի ժամանց անուրջների աշխարհում:

----------

Gayl (09.06.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> էս պատմվածքը ինձ ոչինչ չսովորեցրեց բացի ծխախոտի ծուխի բարձունքից հեգնող «ինձ մի սովորացրեք թե ոնց ապրեմ» նոտայից, որը պատմվածքի միակ իմաստն էր, ըստ իս։
> 
> ի դեպ, սարկազմը ստացված էր՝ գրական տեսանկյունից։


  Այստեղ մենակ ծխախոտի խնդիրը չի, ինչը դատելով կարծիքից պատմվածքի իմաստի մասին, այդպես էլ չի երևացել քեզ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ինչպես սիրում է ասել Աթեիստը,  ես սրա նրա հետ գործ չունեմ, ոչինչ չեմ անձնականացրել: Ստեղծագործության մեջ տեղ են գտել զուտ այդ մարդկանց կարծիքները ինչ որ հարցերի շուրջ,  շատերը նույնիսկ չափազանցնելու կարիք չեն ունեցել, աբսուրդի հասցնելու համար: Եթե ակումբում ինչ որ մեկը մտածում է թե իր կարծիքն անվերապահ ա, ու ոչ ոք այն քննադատելու իրավունք չունի, ապա իրեն մաղթում եմ բարի ժամանց անուրջների աշխարհում:


Ես իմ կարծիքն անվերապահ չեմ համարում, բայց դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ գործիդ մասին կարծիքս բեկանելի ա։ Կապ չունի՝ քանի անգամ կասես, թե չես անձնականացրել։ Դու դրել, ուզածիդ չափ կպել ես մարդկանց՝ վերևից նայելով, ու լայաղ չես արել գոնե մի քիչ գրական ստեղծագործության տեսք տալ գրածիդ, էկել, պահանջում ես, որ որպես գրական ստեղծագործություն ընդունենք։ Ինձ համար սա գրական ստեղծագործություն չի։ Կարաս հաշվի առնես կարծիքս, կարաս հաշվի չառնես։ Համոզված եմ, որ կարող ես ակումբում գտնել մարդկանց, որոնք սա հանճարեղ գործ կհամարեն։

Ամեն ինչից զատ, առնվազն անդուր ա քննարկումներին չմասնակցած մի մարդու կողմից սենց բոլորին վերևից նայող ու ձեռ առնող բան կարդալը։ Գոնե ինձ համար, բայց էլի եմ ասում․ քո սրտի հանգստության համար հաստատ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք էս գործից գերագույն հաճույք են ստացել։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.06.2017), Բարեկամ (09.06.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես իմ կարծիքն անվերապահ չեմ համարում, բայց դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ գործիդ մասին կարծիքս բեկանելի ա։ Կապ չունի՝ քանի անգամ կասես, թե չես անձնականացրել։ Դու դրել, ուզածիդ չափ կպել ես մարդկանց՝ վերևից նայելով, ու լայաղ չես արել գոնե մի քիչ գրական ստեղծագործության տեսք տալ գրածիդ, էկել, պահանջում ես, որ որպես գրական ստեղծագործություն ընդունենք։ Ինձ համար սա գրական ստեղծագործություն չի։ Կարաս հաշվի առնես կարծիքս, կարաս հաշվի չառնես։ Համոզված եմ, որ կարող ես ակումբում գտնել մարդկանց, որոնք սա հանճարեղ գործ կհամարեն։
> 
> Ամեն ինչից զատ, առնվազն անդուր ա քննարկումներին չմասնակցած մի մարդու կողմից սենց բոլորին վերևից նայող ու ձեռ առնող բան կարդալը։ Գոնե ինձ համար, բայց էլի եմ ասում․ քո սրտի հանգստության համար հաստատ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք էս գործից գերագույն հաճույք են ստացել։


Իմ սիրտը հանգիստ ա: Կան մարդիկ եր գրում են գրելու համար, ուրիշ ձև չեն կարում, իսկ կան մարդիկ եր գրում են իրենց գլուխը շոյել տալու համար: Տակ վոտ,  եթե ես գլուխս շոյել տալ ուզենայի ռոմանծիկ պատմվածք կուղարկեյի այլ ոչ սատիրա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ սիրտը հանգիստ ա: Կան մարդիկ եր գրում են գրելու համար, ուրիշ ձև չեն կարում, իսկ կան մարդիկ եր գրում են իրենց գլուխը շոյել տալու համար: Տակ վոտ,  եթե ես գլուխս շոյել տալ ուզենայի ռոմանծիկ պատմվածք կուղարկեյի այլ ոչ սատիրա:


Օքեյ
Երևի պիտի որ լավ իմանաս, որ ակումբում ռոմանծիկ պատմվածքներ ուղարկողների գլուխը ոչ ոք չի շոյում  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.06.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Օքեյ
> Երևի պիտի որ լավ իմանաս, որ ակումբում ռոմանծիկ պատմվածքներ ուղարկողների գլուխը ոչ ոք չի շոյում


 Չէ, լավ չգիտեմ, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ուղարկել: )) Քեզնից եմ իմանում այդ մասին:

----------

Ծլնգ (09.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, լավ չգիտեմ, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ուղարկել: )) Քեզնից եմ իմանում այդ մասին:


Ուրեմն ստեղծագործողի անկյունին ուշադիր չես հետևում  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Որքան նկատել եմ ակումբում, գոնե բարձրաձայն, շոյվում են օրիգինալ երևալու ձգտող գլուխները, իսկ ռոմանտիզմը դիտվում ա էժան օծանելիք  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (09.06.2017), Ուլուանա (09.06.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ուրեմն ստեղծագործողի անկյունին ուշադիր չես հետևում


Հա, տենց էլ կա, երևի :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Որքան նկատել եմ ակումբում, գոնե բարձրաձայն, շոյվում են օրիգինալ երևալու ձգտող գլուխները, իսկ ռոմանտիզմը դիտվում ա էժան օծանելիք


Ոչինչ մի վհատվեք, ես վստահ եմ ակումբում կգտնվեն մարդիկ ովքեր ռոմատիկ պատմվածքները գրական գլուխգործոց են համարում  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ոչինչ մի վհատվեք, ես վստահ եմ ակումբում կգտնվեն մարդիկ ովքեր ռոմատիկ պատմվածքները գրական գլուխգործոց են համարում


One_way_ticket-ի ասածը բայց որքան տեղին ա էստեղ. սևեռվելով գլուխ շոյելու կամ գլուխգործոց համարվելու՝ քեզ համար անկարևորության վրա, դրանով ակներևաբար հաստատում ես հակառակը. որ դրանք քեզ բավականին հուզում են, ինչը սխալ բան չի, ի դեպ, սխալը համարելն ա, որ եթե ռոմանտիկ ա ստեղծագործությունը, ուրեմն անպայմանորեն շանս չունի լավը լինելու։

մի բան էլ. դու, լիզբեթ ջան, սարկազմից բացի (չշփոթել երգիծանքի հետ), կարծես ուրիշ ժանրի չես տիրապետում. անգամ գրառումներդ դրա բազմաշերտ երանգներով են, որի համար կգտնվեն գլուխ շոյողներ, դու էլ մի վհատվիր

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Մեկը մյուսին ասում ա մի վհատվիր, բայց էնպեսա ասում, որ անպայման վհատվի:
Բյուր կամ Բարեկամ դուք հանճարներ չեք, հա գիտեմ իմ կարծիքը ձեզ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց մեկա շարքային ստեղծագործողներ եք ու  էս պատմվածքը անվանել բառակույտ ուղակի խնդալու ա:

----------


## ivy

Գայլ, մարդ կարող է կարծիք հայտնել ինչ֊որ ստեղծագործության մասին` անկախ նրանից, թե ինքը ոնց է ստեղծագործում կամ ուրիշները իր ստեղծագործելը ինչպիսին են համարում։ 
Օրինակ` ոնց ենք ասում, էսինչ ֆիլմը լավը չի, հո պատասխանը չի՞ լինելու, հլը դու քեզ նայիր, ընդհանրապես ֆիլմ նկարել չգիտես։

Իսկ չվհատվելու կոչերի վերաբերյալ համաձայն եմ։ Ընդհանրապես էս երկկողմանի կծոցներն ու նեղացկոտ կեցվածքը լավ կլիներ ավարտվեր։

Ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ,  թե ինչի՞ էր Լիզը սա գրել։ Մի տեղ մարդկանց անտարբերության մասին ասեց։ Գուցե փորձեինք հասկանալ, թե ինչ է էս մարդն զգում կամ մտածում։ Թե չէ նույն անտարբերությունը կարծես թե շարունակվում է` հլը դեռ համեմված կծմտոցներով։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.06.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2017), Աթեիստ (10.06.2017), Բարեկամ (10.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մեկը մյուսին ասում ա մի վհատվիր, բայց էնպեսա ասում, որ անպայման վհատվի:
> Բյուր կամ Բարեկամ դուք հանճարներ չեք, հա գիտեմ իմ կարծիքը ձեզ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց մեկա շարքային ստեղծագործողներ եք ու  էս պատմվածքը անվանել բառակույտ ուղակի խնդալու ա:


Գայլ, կարծիք հայտնելու համար պարտադիր չի առհասարակ ստեղծագործող լինել։ Լիզբեթը ծաղրում էր ռոմանտիզմը գրականության մեջ, որպես անորակություն առհասարակ, ինչը ես կոնկրետ համարում եմ շատ հավակնոտ մոտեցում։ 

ինչ վիրաբերում ա կծոցներին, ինձ թվում ա ես բավական շիտակ արտահայտել էի միտքս՝ ընդդեմ լիզբեթի սարկաստիկ (կարդա՝  կծմծոցային) ռեակցիայի (ռոմանծիկ կամ Բյուրին ուղղված ակնարկները), էլ չեմ խոսում իր բուն ստեղծագործության մասին։ Բայց դե ստեղծագործողները զգայուն հոգիներ են, դժվար են տանում քննադատությունը. սա էլ ասում եմ ուղիղ, առանց հեգնանքի։

չվհատվելն էլ իր կոչն էր ի սկզբանե, ու կարելի է մտածել՝ միգուցե իրականում անտարբերություն չկա այնքան, որքան կան չափազանցված սպասելիքներ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, մարդ կարող է կարծիք հայտնել ինչ֊որ ստեղծագործության մասին` անկախ նրանից, թե ինքը ոնց է ստեղծագործում կամ ուրիշները իր ստեղծագործելը ինչպիսին են համարում։ 
> Օրինակ` ոնց ենք ասում, էսինչ ֆիլմը լավը չի, հո պատասխանը չի՞ լինելու, հլը դու քեզ նայիր, ընդհանրապես ֆիլմ նկարել չգիտես։
> 
> Իսկ չվհատվելու կոչերի վերաբերյալ համաձայն եմ։ Ընդհանրապես էս երկկողմանի կծոցներն ու նեղացկոտ կեցվածքը լավ կլիներ ավարտվեր։
> 
> Ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ,  թե ինչի՞ էր Լիզը սա գրել։ Մի տեղ մարդկանց անտարբերության մասին ասեց։ Գուցե փորձեինք հասկանալ, թե ինչ է էս մարդն զգում կամ մտածում։ Թե չէ նույն անտարբերությունը կարծես թե շարունակվում է` հլը դեռ համեմված կծմտոցներով։


Այվի ես չեմ ասել մի քննադատեք, բայց գոյություն ունի էթիկա: Հազար այլ մոտեցման ձևեր կան, էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մեկի գրածի հետ կապված չեմ ասել զիբիլա:
Հա ի դեպ հարգելի "մտավորականություն" որպեսզի գրառում անողները շատանանէսպիսի բաներ չպիտի լինեն, ոչ թե հանգիստ նստեք ու կարդաք ու հլը մի հատ էլ էս ամբողջի փոխարեն Այվին իմ գրածին պատասխանի:

----------


## Gayl

Բարեկամ հարց չկա ճիշտ ես ասում: Դե սպասի մի կարծիք էլ ես ասեմ: "Սուրճ և Կոկա կոլա" (ճիշտ եմ հիշում?) ստեղծագործությունը աղբ ա: Հիմնավորեմ?
Բարեկամ իրա գրածը ձեզանից ոմանց էր ուղղված դրս համար էլ դանակով վրա եք տվել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ հարց չկա ճիշտ ես ասում: Դե սպասի մի կարծիք էլ ես ասեմ: "Սուրճ և Կոկա կոլա" (ճիշտ եմ հիշում?) ստեղծագործությունը աղբ ա: Հիմնավորեմ?
> Բարեկամ իրա գրածը ձեզանից ոմանց էր ուղղված դրս համար էլ դանակով վրա եք տվել:


չեմ հիշում ով էր գրել սուճ և կոլան, բայց կարող էիր հիմնավորել, դրա հսմար էլ դնում են էստեղ քննարկման։ Թեև աղբը տգեղ արտահայտություն ա, իսկ էս թեմայում էդ ոճով ոչ ոք չի արտահայտվել։ Ու լավ նկատեցիր, փաստերեն առաջինը ինքն էր իր գրածով դանսկով հարձակվել։

ու մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր էր էդ ձեզ ու մեզ բաժանելդ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> չեմ հիշում ով էր գրել սուճ և կոլան, բայց կարող էիր հիմնավորել, դրա հսմար էլ դնում են էստեղ քննարկման։ Թեև աղբը տգեղ արտահայտություն ա, իսկ էս թեմայում էդ ոճով ոչ ոք չի արտահայտվել։ Ու լավ նկատեցիր, փաստերեն առաջինը ինքն էր իր գրածով դանսկով հարձակվել։
> 
> ու մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր էր էդ ձեզ ու մեզ բաժանելդ։


Խի բառակույտ անվանելը գեղեցիկա? Բա խի չասացիր տգեղ ես արտահայտվում? Թե ճիշտն ասելը ծանոթով ա?
Արի չձևացնենք ու վստահ ասում եմ, որ էդ բաժանումը կա:
Ինքը ոչ աչքիս լույսնա ու ոչ էլ հոպարիս աղջիկն ա, բայց դուք ավելի շատ եք խոսում էթիկայից ու հենց դուք էլ ոսկեղենիկ հայերենով իրար միս եք ուտում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն էլ ով ա էթիկայից խոսում։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.06.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Ես եմ խոսում: Դու եվրոպա ապրած, ցիվիլ մտածելակերպով աղջիկ, բա քեզ սազում ա? Իսկ ես չոբան, բռի մարդ եմ:

----------


## ivy

Գայլ, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա գրածիդ պատասխանելու մեջ, հատկապես որ ասածներիդ մի մասի հետ համաձայնել եմ։ Ու դա էլ առիթ դարձավ նշելու, որ լավ կլիներ քննարկումների տոնայնությունը փոխվեր. ավելի շատ փորձեինք հասկանալ գրողին, իր մտքերը և հոգեվիճակը։

Հիմա էլ խնդրում եմ թեման չդարձնել միմյանց հանդեպ անձնական վերաբերմունքը ցուցադրելու ու հաշիվներ պարզելու դաշտ։
Եթե դեռ ուզում եք խոսել միմյանց մասին, խնդրում եմ խոսակցությունը շարունակել կամ անձնական նամակագրություններով, կամ Թեմայից դուրս֊ում։
Էս թեման դրա համար նախատեսված չի, և հետագա նման գրառումները ջնջվելու են։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Խի բառակույտ անվանելը գեղեցիկա? Բա խի չասացիր տգեղ ես արտահայտվում? Թե ճիշտն ասելը ծանոթով ա?
> Արի չձևացնենք ու վստահ ասում եմ, որ էդ բաժանումը կա:
> Ինքը ոչ աչքիս լույսնա ու ոչ էլ հոպարիս աղջիկն ա, բայց դուք ավելի շատ եք խոսում էթիկայից ու հենց դուք էլ ոսկեղենիկ հայերենով իրար միս եք ուտում:


կարծեմ դանակով հարձսկվողը հեղինակն էր ի սկզբանե, բայց Բյուրը զարմանալիորեն հանդուրժող գտնվեց ու քննադատեց ստեղծագործությունն ընդամենը՝ գրական տեսակետից, դե իսկ եթե բառակույտն ու աղբը քո համար նույն ոճի բառեր են, ինչ ասեմ՝ գոնե գրաքննադատությունը հանձինս քեզ մեծ կորուստ չունի։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2017), Աթեիստ (10.06.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա գրածիդ պատասխանելու մեջ, հատկապես որ ասածներիդ մի մասի հետ համաձայնել եմ։ Ու դա էլ առիթ դարձավ նշելու, որ լավ կլիներ քննարկումների տոնայնությունը փոխվեր. ավելի շատ փորձեինք հասկանալ գրողին, իր մտքերը և հոգեվիճակը։
> 
> Հիմա էլ խնդրում եմ թեման չդարձնել միմյանց հանդեպ անձնական վերաբերմունքը ցուցադրելու ու հաշիվներ պարզելու դաշտ։
> Եթե դեռ ուզում եք խոսել միմյանց մասին, խնդրում եմ խոսակցությունը շարունակել կամ անձնական նամակագրություններով, կամ Թեմայից դուրս֊ում։
> Էս թեման դրա համար նախատեսված չի, և հետագա նման գրառումները ջնջվելու են։


Այ էս էի ուզում: Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Gayl

> կարծեմ դանակով հարձսկվողը հեղինակն էր ի սկզբանե, բայց Բյուրը զարմանալիորեն հանդուրժող գտնվեց ու քննադատեց ստեղծագործությունն ընդամենը՝ գրական տեսակետից, դե իսկ եթե բառակույտն ու աղբը քո համար նույն ոճի բառեր են, ինչ ասեմ՝ գոնե գրաքննադատությունը հանձինս քեզ մեծ կորուստ չունի։


Ստեղծագործողի ստեղծագործությունը բառակույտ անվանելը քաղաքավարի մոտեցում ա? Եթե այո ուրեմն ես քեզանից լավն եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հիշո՞ւմ եք Ռատատուի մուլտի  մեջ Անտոն Էգոյի քննադատականը Ռեմի առնետին։ Ամբողջությամբ այստեղ կբերեի, բայց լսել եմ, որ ակումբում այլալեզու գրառումներ անել չի կարելի, էս բաժնի մոդերատորն էլ հետս փիս չունի  :Wink:  Սակայն, միևնույնն է, մի կտոր քաղվածեմ․

«In many ways, the work of a critic is easy. We risk very little yet enjoy a position over those who offer up their work and their selves to our judgment. We thrive on negative criticism, which is fun to write and to read. But the bitter truth we critics must face is that, in the grand scheme of things, the average piece of junk is probably more meaningful than our criticism designating it so. But there are times when a critic truly risks something, and that is in the discovery and defense of the new.»

Ասածս ինչ է․․․ քննադատականները շատ դեպքերում ավելի կարճ կյանք ունեն, քան բուն ստեղծագործությունը, ինչքան էլ վատը որ չլինի։ Մի կես տարուց երևի հիշելու ենք երգիծական պատմվածք-հեքիաթը ու այն փաստը, որ Բյուրն ու Բարեկամը «վառված» էին դրանից, իսկ բուն քննադատականները մոռացված հիշողությունների գիրկն են անցնելու։

Բուն գործի մասին․ չէ, չեմ համարում այն հանճարեղ․․․ ոչ թե որևհետև վատն է, այլ որևհետև ավելի լավն էլ կարող է լինել։ Այս գործին լավ խմբագիր է պակասում։ Կան ավարտուն ստեղծագործողներ, ում գործերը պատրաստ են «լույս տեսնելու» իրենց իսկ խմբագրությամբ։ Ակումբում իմ կարդացած գրողներից սրան ամենամոտիկը Բարեկամն է, թերևս (այո, այլ հինավուրցների գործերին էլ եմ ծանոթ, ովքեր երկար ժամանակ է չեն գրել ակումբում)։ Ու կան գրողներ, ովքեր հանճարեղ են իրենց գրելու ձիրքով, բայց ում գործերը ունեն խմբագրի կարիք՝ ավարտուն տեսքի բերվելու համար։ Կարծում եմ Լիզը այսպիսի գրող է։ Ու ինչքան էլ որ մեկը ես չուզենամ Լիզի ավարտուն գործերը կարդալ, գտնում եմ, որ չարժի իրենից պահանջել կամ սպասել այսպիսի խմբագիր էլ լինել իր գործերի համար, որևհետև դա հնարավոր է (բացասական) ազդի իր գրելու որակի վրա։ Երևի ինձ ավելի հետաքրքիր է տեսնել Լիզին որպես անմշակ ադամանդ, քան մշակված տոպազ։  :Jpit:  (այս վերջինը ոչ թե Բարեկամի հետ էր համեմատություն, այլ՝ այժմյան «անմշակ» Լիզի ու ինքնամշակման սպասելիքների ճնշման տակ հիպոթեթիկ Լիզի միջև։) Ի դեպ այս թեմայով խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Genius ֆիլմը, որը, մնացած ամեն ինչի հետ մեկտեղ, լուսավորում է Թոմաս Վուլֆի ու Ֆիցջերալդի միջև տարբերությունները որպես գրողներ։

Ու ամենաշատ այս գործում երևի «կծել» են ինձ (սկսած անվանումից), բայց առաջին անգամ կարդալիս մի լավ քրքջացել եմ, նույնիսկ մինչև հասկանալը որ հեղինակը «մյուս Ծլնգն» ա։  :LOL:  Հա, խառնաշփոթ մի քիչ կար, բայց մի երկու անգամ ուշադիր կարդալուց այդ խառնաշփոթը վերանում է, ու մնում է հավես երգիծական շարժ (երբ հասկացա ինչ տիպի գործ է, պատկերացնում էի այն բեմի վրա՝ թատերական կատարմամբ)։ Սովորեցնելու պահով էլ․ չգիտեմ ում ինչ, բայց ինձ մի երկու բան հաստատ սովորեցրեց այս գործը։

Ծխելու թեմայում քննարկումներից մոտս մի միտք էր առաջացել, որով այնպես էլ չկիսվեցի, որևհետև շատերին էր այն «կծելու» ու երկար-բարակ պիտի բացատրեի թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ, ինչի հավեսը շատ չունեի, ու մի քիչ էլ, երևի, չձևավորված միտք էր։ Կարճ, գաղափարը նրանում էր, որ շատերի հայացքները ու առաջարկները նմանվում էին էլիթիստական սոցիալ ճարտարագիտության (elitist social engineering)։ Այս գործը ինչ-որ տեղ նաև հաստատեց, որ ես միակը չէի իմ այդ տեսողությամբ։ Դե իսկ գործի վերջավորությունը հիանալի էր ու պատրաստի աֆորիզմ։

Վերևում ասածներս, իհարկե, չի նշանակում, թե գործում առաջ բերված բոլոր կարծիքների հետ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց սա չի խանգարում ինձ մի լավ վայելել գործը ու նաև ծիծաղել գործում իմ ասածները ծաղրելու վրա էլ։ Քաղվածքով սկսեցի, քաղվածքով էլ ավարտեմ․․․ այս մեկն էլ վերագրում են Բերնարդ Շոուին․

«If you want to tell people the truth, you’d better make them laugh or they’ll kill you․»

Այս քաղվածքին, ի դեպ, առաջին անգամ ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ եմ հանդիպել, որը մի քիչ ուրիշ երանգ ունի, բայց էլի կիրառելի է այս գործի դեպքում․

«Иногда надо рассмешить людей, чтобы отвлечь их от намерения вас повесить․»

----------

ivy (10.06.2017), Sambitbaba (10.06.2017), Բարեկամ (10.06.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Հիշո՞ւմ եք Ռատատուի մուլտի  մեջ Անտոն Էգոյի քննադատականը Ռեմի առնետին։ Ամբողջությամբ այստեղ կբերեի, բայց լսել եմ, որ ակումբում այլալեզու գրառումներ անել չի կարելի, էս բաժնի մոդերատորն էլ հետս փիս չունի


Գրառման մեջ մեջբերումներ միշտ էլ կարելի է անել, ամեն լեզվով էլ։

Ուրախ եմ, որ Լիզի ստեղծագործությունն առիթ դարձավ էս բաժնում նորից գրառումներ անելու համար, թե չէ արդեն պիտի մտածեի, որ էլ էս կողմեր «ոտք չես դնելու»  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ծլնգ, մի բանում կարող ես համոզված լինել. Լիզբեթը երբեք ինքն իրեն չի վերամշակի։
Չի անի։ Հաստատ։
Ու գլխավոր պատճառն ինքն արդեն ասեց. գրում ա, որովհետև չի կարող չգրել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ծլնգ, մի բանում կարող ես համոզված լինել. Լիզբեթը երբեք ինքն իրեն չի վերամշակի։


Բարեկամ ջան, համաձայն եմ, դժվար թե Լիզը վերցնի ու արդեն գրած ստեղծագործության վրա նորից աշխատի: Որովհետև, ինձ թվում է, որ նրա ստեղծագործելն ահագին պոռթկումնային բնույթ է կրում: 

Բայց դրա հետ միասին անհնար է չտեսնել, որ ամեն հաջորդ ստեղծագործության մեջ նա ավելի "վերամշակված" ու հղկված է: Մարդն աճում է որպես ստեղծագործող ու դա շատ լավ երևում է: Եվ Ակումբում ես չգիտեմ ուրիշ մեկին, ում մոտ այդ աճն այդքան տեսանելի է:

Ես էլ, ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ, Ծլնգի պես մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի այս գործը, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց ավելի մեծ հաճույք ստացա: Եվ ինձ թվում է, թե ձեր վրդովմունքը մի փոքր չափազանցված է Լիզի հանդեպ:

Մենք բոլորս տարբեր մարդիկ ենք: Հիմնականում լավ ենք վերաբերվում իրար և այդ պատճառով համերաշխ ապրում ենք այս վիրտուալ ընտանիքում: 
Բայց մենք բոլորս տարբեր ենք: Ունենք տարբեր հետաքրքրություններ: Եվ չնայած այդ տարբերությանը, լինելով միևնույն ընտանիքի անդամներ, հետևում ենք մեկմեկու կյաքնին այստեղ, կարդում ենք ուրիշների գրառումները, ավելի լավ ծանոթանալու համար: Ու շատ հաճախ հետևում ենք այնպիսի գրառումների էլ, որոնք մեզ այնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չեն: Կամ հետաքրքիր են, բայց դու համաձայն չես բուն վեճին ու չես խառնվում ընդամենը: Մի խոսքով, ասածս այն է, որ մենք ավելի հաճախ գտնվում ենք կողքից դիտողի դերում, քան մասնակցում ենք: Ինչևէ:

Բայց երբ կողքից ես նայում, այն, ինչ տեսնում ես դու այդ բանավեճի մեջ, ահագին տարբերվում է նրանից, ինչ տեսնում են վեճին մասնակցողները: Դա սովորական երևույթ է, և, ինձ թվում է, հենց դրանից էլ օգտվել է Լիզը այս պատմվածքը գրելու համար: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրանում: Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ կարող է օգտվել նման դիտումներից: Եվ բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չի, որ վիճողները նեղանան դրանից: Ընդհակառակը, կարելի էր նույնիսկ շնորհակալ լինել: Որովհետև, եթե կատարվածին սկսում ես նայել նոր տեսանկյունից, դա սովորեցնում է տեսնել քեզ կողքից, իսկ դա շատ կարևոր բան է:

Իսկ հիմա մի հատ շուտ վերցրեք ու սիրե՛ք իրար: :Angry2:  :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2017), ivy (10.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ ջան, համաձայն եմ, դժվար թե Լիզը վերցնի ու արդեն գրած ստեղծագործության վրա նորից աշխատի: Որովհետև, ինձ թվում է, որ նրա ստեղծագործելն ահագին պոռթկումնային բնույթ է կրում: 
> 
> Բայց դրա հետ միասին անհնար է չտեսնել, որ ամեն հաջորդ ստեղծագործության մեջ նա ավելի "վերամշակված" ու հղկված է: Մարդն աճում է որպես ստեղծագործող ու դա շատ լավ երևում է: Եվ Ակումբում ես չգիտեմ ուրիշ մեկին, ում մոտ այդ աճն այդքան տեսանելի է:
> 
> Ես էլ, ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ, Ծլնգի պես մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի այս գործը, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց ավելի մեծ հաճույք ստացա: Եվ ինձ թվում է, թե ձեր վրդովմունքը մի փոքր չափազանցված է Լիզի հանդեպ:
> 
> Մենք բոլորս տարբեր մարդիկ ենք: Հիմնականում լավ ենք վերաբերվում իրար և այդ պատճառով համերաշխ ապրում ենք այս վիրտուալ ընտանիքում: 
> Բայց մենք բոլորս տարբեր ենք: Ունենք տարբեր հետաքրքրություններ: Եվ չնայած այդ տարբերությանը, լինելով միևնույն ընտանիքի անդամներ, հետևում ենք մեկմեկու կյաքնին այստեղ, կարդում ենք ուրիշների գրառումները, ավելի լավ ծանոթանալու համար: Ու շատ հաճախ հետևում ենք այնպիսի գրառումների էլ, որոնք մեզ այնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չեն: Կամ հետաքրքիր են, բայց դու համաձայն չես բուն վեճին ու չես խառնվում ընդամենը: Մի խոսքով, ասածս այն է, որ մենք ավելի հաճախ գտնվում ենք կողքից դիտողի դերում, քան մասնակցում ենք: Ինչևէ:
> 
> ...


Իհ, էստեղ, կարծում եմ, բոլորն էլ իրականում սիրում են իրար։ Համենայն դեպս, ես չեմ մտաբերում մեկին, որին չեմ սիրում։

Նախ, վերամշակման հետ կապված գրածս ոնց որ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չես հասկացել։ Ես նկատի ունեի, որ Լիզբեթի նման ստեղծագործողները բավական "քմահաճ" են իրենք իրենց դզել-փչելու համար՝ ծառայելու ինչ-որ ստանդարտների։ Ավելին, իմ տպավորությամբ՝ հենց ստանդարտների դեմ է իրենց ողջ ստեղծագործական պոռթկումն արթնանում, դրա համար "վերամշակվելը" կհակասեր գրելու իրենց ներքին մղմանը, էլ չեմ ասում, որ ինքն ինքը չէր լինի։ 

Այն, որ Լիզբեթը գրելու շնորհ ունի, դա ես կասկածի տակ չեմ էլ առել։ 
Այս ամբողջ խոսակցությունը սկսվեց, երբ ի պատասխան իր սարկազմին՝ ակումբի գրառումների տեսքով, ես էլ իր ստեղծագործությունը, որպես մի գառում էլ դա, իր իսկ ոճով հեգնեցի One_Way_Ticket-ի վերջերս արված մի գրառմամբ, թե՝ եթե քեզ մի բան նյարդայնացնում է, ուրեմն դու էլ դրանից ունես։ Լիզբեթը դրան հակադարձեց, թե իր գրածը բարոյախրատական նոտա չունի, այլ միայն փաստերի արձանագրում է, ինչը, կարծում եմ, այդպես չէ․ փաստերի ընտրությունն արդեն որոշում է գրվածքի բարոյախոսությունը։
Դե իսկ հետո Գայլը ինչ-որ բաներ էր փորձում ապացուցել, որոնք ստեղծագործության հետ կապ չունեին․ ինչ-որ դանակի հարվածներ աջուձախ, որոնք գոյություն չեն էլ ունեցել /ասենք՝ պնդելը, որ "բառակույտ" արտահայտությունը ստեղծագործության հանդեպ մահացու վիրավորանք է և այլն/։

Լիզբեթի նախորդ գործերը չեմ կարդացել, բացի, կարծեմ, էն փակ աչքերով մրցույթից, որտեղ մեկը Ծլնգի հետ համատեղ էր գրել։ Ի դեպ, էնտեղ էլ նկատեցի նույն խառնաշփոթը․ պետք եղավ մի քանի անգամ կարդալ՝ փորձելու հասկանալ, թե ով ում բարեկամն  է։ Չեմ կարող պնդել, թե դա հաստատ որակազրկում է գործը, բայց նպաստում է, որ հետք չթողնի, չհիշվի։ Դա անձամբ իմ տպավորությունն է։

Ու որպեսզի չստացվի, որ դրական ոչինչ չի ասվել կոնկրետ էս գործի հետ կապված․ կկրկնեմ նախորդ գրառումներում ասածս․ սատիրան ստացված է՝ գրական տեսանկյունից։

Մի բան՝ որ հաստատ չէի ուզենա․ որ այսպիսի քննարկումները հուսալքեին կամ, իր իսկ խոսքերով ասած՝ վհատեցնեին հեղինակին՝ որպես գրողի։ Առանց հեգնանքի։ 
Վերջապես՝ եթե քննադատում են, ուրեմն կարդացել են մինչև վերջ, որն արդեն ինչ-որ բանի մասին խոսում է։ 

Ու մի վերջին բան էլ․ էստեղ ոչ մեկ դիպլոմով կամ լիցենզիայով գրաքննադատ չի, որի կարծիքը պիտակ կարող է դառնա գործի համար։ Մարդիկ գրում են իրենց՝ շարքային ընթերցողի կարծիքը, ու պարտադիր չի, որ դրանք բոլորը համընկնեն իրար։ Ուղղակի ավելի իմաստալից կլիներ, եթե կարծիքները հիմնավորվեին, ընդամենը "աղբ" է կամ "մարգարիտ" է ասելուց բացի։

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2017), Sambitbaba (10.06.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2017)

----------


## ivy

Վերջին գրառումները ջնջվել են։ Խնդրում եմ մնալ թեմայի սահմաններում և իրար չսադրել։

----------

Chuk (11.06.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երկրորդ անգամ կարդացի, ավելի լավն էր, քան առաջին անգամ։
Որտես առանձին ստեղծագործություն դիտարկելն իհարկե անիմաստ ա, բայց թեմայի մեջ իսկականից լավն էր։

Լիֆտի ծխողին կկարոտեմ. ոնց հասկացա, ինքը մեռավ։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.06.2017)

----------

